

Show HN: My grandfather died so I created RIP - smaili
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1985104686/rip-a-place-to-remember/

======
aioprisan
$30k to build this? this could be done in a few hour hackathon, no?

~~~
smaili
The basic foundation maybe, but I want to make sure the server infrastructure
is sound and scalable, and that requires more than a few hours. It's a pity
the project hasn't gained the interest I was hoping it would.

------
smaili
Any feedback is welcome!

